# Problema compilazione Mesa-progs

## Pancu

Questo è l'output:

```
 * checking MesaDemos-6.5.2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking MesaLib-6.5.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2/work

>>> Unpacking MesaDemos-6.5.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2/work/Mesa-6.5.2 ...

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../../include -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -std=c99 -ffast-math -march=k8 -O2 -pipe  -m64 -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DHAVE_ALIAS -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_X86_64_ASM glxinfo.c -L../../lib64 -lglut -lGLU -lGL -lm -o glxinfo

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGLU

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [glxinfo] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  mesa-progs-6.5.2.ebuild, line 68:   Called die

!!! glxinfo failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2/temp/build.log'.

```

Sapete aiutarmi??

Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## crisandbea

riesci a postare qualche 10-15 righe più in su di quelle che hai postato???

ciauz

----------

## Pancu

```
 

>>> Emerging (1 of 14) x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2 to /

 * MesaDemos-6.5.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * MesaDemos-6.5.2.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * MesaDemos-6.5.2.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * MesaDemos-6.5.2.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * MesaLib-6.5.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * MesaLib-6.5.2.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * MesaLib-6.5.2.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * MesaLib-6.5.2.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking MesaLib-6.5.2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking MesaDemos-6.5.2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking MesaLib-6.5.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2/work

>>> Unpacking MesaDemos-6.5.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2/work/Mesa-6.5.2 ...

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../../include -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -std=c99 -ffast-math -march=k8 -O2 -pipe  -m64 -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DHAVE_ALIAS -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_X86_64_ASM glxinfo.c -L../../lib64 -lglut -lGLU -lGL -lm -o glxinfo

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGLU

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [glxinfo] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  mesa-progs-6.5.2.ebuild, line 68:   Called die

!!! glxinfo failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2/temp/build.log'.

```

Grazie ancora!

----------

## Tigerwalk

emerge glu

(GLU Virtual for OpenGL utility library)

----------

## Pancu

Ho emerso glu ma l'errore non è stato risolto.

Sempre lo stesso output.  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Scen

```

eselect opengl list

```

cosa dice?

----------

## Pancu

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

----------

## djinnZ

ho notato che nei files di mesa c'è un libGLU.la riferito ad x86 ma non per x64, non è che ancora una volta fa confusione tra le architetture e cerca in /usr/lib quello che dovrebbe essere in /usr/lib64?

anche se mi pare più plausibile l'ìdea di scen (percorso errato per via di ATI/NVIDIA). Mica hai impostato la variabile ambiente come suggerito per usare compiz?

----------

